# And it's begun...



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

The big task of setting up. Started my first full time job this year so it sucks only bein able to work on the haunt from 7 pm till whenever I get tired lol It's going to be a longgg 2 weeks till we open on the 16th. Here's how far I got, about 5 % complete haha


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking spooky so far!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Love the lighting on that paint job - looks really good!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

DarkShadows said:


> The big task of setting up. Started my first full time job this year so it sucks only bein able to work on the haunt from 7 pm till whenever I get tired lol It's going to be a longgg 2 weeks till we open on the 16th. Here's how far I got, about 5 % complete haha


Its a bummer growing up and having to work.....


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

really, really like it!!!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

got alot more done! todays my day off and im started assembling my 2nd building, the cabin. Also put out some props. I'll post up some pics in a few.


----------



## Hallow (Aug 22, 2009)

I really like your video from last year. Great job you must get a lot of visitors. I might have to stop by I'm in plainfield not too far.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I didn't know you were in Chicago.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah were about 30 minutes away from chicago.

Hallow, If your in plainfield you should check out my friends haunt.. It's called SOULS OF THE FORSAKEN. You can google him up or look on hauntedillinois.com he does a huge walkthrough in his backyard thats really good.

I took some pics and got all of my controllers wired up, it looks like a rats nest haha


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice lighting. That really looks good. Great looking start so far.


----------



## Hallow (Aug 22, 2009)

Sounds good thanks for the info


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

cant wait to see more!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Lookin good!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Got some more finished up... Still have to wire everything up.. ONTO THE PICS!

Banging coffin in front of the masoleum









Gate thrasher









Grave Digger









The Cabin









Overview shot









I still have some tombstones and some other stuff to put it but this is where its at now. Only 10 days till we open!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing like a little night lighting to bring a set up to life. That cabin shot is particularly good.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Official 09 YouTube Video






Yeah I know, youtube caught me on my bootleg music haha

and a slideshow a neighbor made me, he does pro photography.






and my costume for 09'


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks Amazing! Great Lighting. Too bad I couldn't come out to see it this year, too busy on my own haunt


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Nice looking set up you have there. Good job.


----------

